# Unaccompanied goods custom clearance



## Brady (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi. I am new to this forum and would like some information, if possible, on Dubai custom clearance on personal items/ household goods sent by container . My family and I are moving to Dubai in mid Aug to unfurnished accommodation so need to plan to arrive within days of (if not before) the container's arrival. One of my questions is, how long does it take to get clearance arranged most major items? We understand that books, CD's and DVD's will be taken way to be reviewed. Our international shipper has stated that they can have goods passed through customs and to the residence, with us there. Is it possible to have clearance inspection carried out at the residence as we have been advised? I would be most grateful for any advice possible.

TK'S


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,
we when arrived four years ago it took about 1 week to clear customs. they do not check ALL containers, but actually randomly select. we arrived with another couple (business partner) and we were both selected for inspection so i believe they inspect more than they do not.
we left a lot of stuff in the UK - taking shippers advice of what is not allowed - however my business partner brought absolutely everything and it got through.
the obvious items are of course not to be sent. also ensure all drugs are on prescription and carry the label. check what drugs are not allowed such Coedine etc.
Another tip ensure all education/birth and marriage certificates are attested at the F & C Office and then the UAE Embassy (if UK based)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A decent shipping agent will deal with all these issues for you and arrange for your belongings to be delivered to your door. When I moved out my good were cleared in 2 days and nothing was opened or inspected.

You haven't mentioned where you are moving from. If from the UK I can refer you to a good company.


-


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

if your container is inspected though you have to be present when they break the seal. we also used local agents and whilst they did deliver to door we still had to go to their warehouse to sign out the goods


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't have any dealings with customs. My shipping company dealt with everything, from packing in the UK to unpacking it all in Dubai.


-


----------



## Brady (Apr 28, 2008)

*Customs clearance*

Thank you all for the information. We are moving from Australia and have already got a reliable removalist, we believe so thank you anyway.

However we have just been informed that customs in Dubai now only clear goods with a current employment or residence visa stamp in primary passport, and that this is required before shipment leaves home port. This leaves us in a little dilemma, as visas are not obtained until after arrival, thus shipment can't leave. We therefore have no household goods. Also it is stated on customs website goods should arrive within one month of owner’s arrival. This would appear impossible if goods cannot leave homeport until after visa is obtained. “Catch 22’. Ah well will see what we can achieve. 

Brady


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there no possible way you could come 1st, for a few weeks and organise all of your paperwork, then the family?

Then when your residency is sorted, your family follows, then the container or container goes, when your residency is sorted, family stays with family/friends and arrive after cont. has been recieved.?



You should be able to pick up a few cheap items from the classified to tie you over until container arrives.


----------

